

Survey of startup competitive advantages - 10ren
http://radar.oreilly.com/2010/07//why-software-startups-decide-t.html

======
limist
Well that's a convincing sample-size:

 _Two-thirds of the approximately 700 software entrepreneurs who participated
in the 2008 Berkeley Patent Survey report that they neither have nor are
seeking patents for innovations embodied in their products and services. These
entrepreneurs rate patents as the least important mechanism among seven
options for attaining competitive advantage in the marketplace. Even software
startups that hold patents regard them as providing only a slight incentive to
invest in innovation._

